# My white bnr GTR-R34 !!!



## bestR34 (Mar 10, 2007)

indeed here is my monestor ( as they call it ) .. enjoy the pics :clap: 

SKILINE GTR-34 V-SPECII
Model 1999
23320 Km

engine :

Camshaft (HKS) 280 Sprockets (HKS) Springs (HKS)
Radiator (Apexi) Piping Radiator (Greddy)
Oil Catch Tank (Greddy)
Oil Cap (Tommie)
Filter (Greddy)
Blew of Valve (HKS+Blitz)
Oil cooler (Greddy)
Intercooler (Greddy) 4 inch
Custom Downpipe with Fully Kit Turbo T88GK38-R- (Greddy Type C Westgate) 
Metal Head Gastgate 1.2
Oil Pump (JUN)
Exhaust System Apixe (titanium) N1Mufler
Computer – Apixe Power FC + Commandor
Brake Pads (Bleddz)


Fuel:
6 Injectors Power Enterprise 720 cc
Fuel Regulator (Tommie) 
Custom Fuel Serge Tank with 2x Fuel Pump (Bosch) + 1x Fuel Pump (Tommie)

Transmission 
Gear GetRage 6 speed + Short Shifter (Nismo)
Clutch (O.S) Triple Plate
Gears Handle Nismo (Limited) Titanium

Suspension:
Fully Kit (Apexi) N1 Damper Adjustable

Exterior:
Fully Body Kit Nismo (Front Pamper + Side Skirt + Rear Pamper) 
Bonnet (Top Secret)
Winch Holder (Sard) Front
4 Gages (Dife) Fuel Pressure + Boost + Oil Pressure + Water Temperature
Nismo Gage Kit (320 Km)
Turbo Timer (Greddy)
Manual Boost Control (Greddy)
Enikke Reems GTR34NÜR
Nismo Locks Of Tires


----------



## abdulla (Aug 1, 2003)

Nice R34:smokin:


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

Nice car,have seen worse LHD conversions. 


PS: Its a normal V-spec,not a V-SpecII


----------



## bestR34 (Mar 10, 2007)

EvolutionVI said:


> Nice car,have seen worse LHD conversions.
> 
> 
> PS: Its a normal V-spec,not a V-SpecII


take a look my friend 











thanks


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

bestR34 said:


> take a look my friend
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So why u got red stitching in the interior?


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

Also the writing on the fuse cover is white....so....again.... 

[cant fool people on this board "my friend" ]


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

And you must have the only 1999 V-spec II with a V-spec II Nur badge in the world. LOL Bet it was special order :chuckle:


----------



## andreasgtr (Jul 2, 2003)

@Dino:bowdown1: :clap: 
opcorn:  


BTW: What´s the writings color on the Vspe Nür fuse box?


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

Sorry my friend,there is no 99 V-spec II Nür,maybe you bought a cheap plate,to make your **** a bit bigger,or someone cheated you,but yours is a V-spec.

attached you some pics of a true V-spec II(mine),that i made just for you,a few seconds ago.





























Alex


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

Thank you Alex. 

Please not color of stitching on seats, steering wheel & arm rest. Back light of A/C display is greenish not white-ish and the color of the writing on the fuse box is yellow


----------



## GTR RGT (Aug 29, 2006)

poor thing, been made left hand drive:shy:


----------



## bestR34 (Mar 10, 2007)

well ,, thanks for the explaination

and i'll call the ex owner right now to get to know that's going own


----------



## Blow Dog (Sep 4, 2001)

Nur interior is black trim, not grey.

Let's not be rude though eh guys?


----------



## Demon Dave (Sep 15, 2002)

DCD said:


> Also the writing on the fuse cover is white....so....again....


My non-V BNR34 has yellow writing on the fuse box cover.... The interior trim is black and the stitching is (IIRC) white too! Must be because it's a late model....?


----------



## telhonda1 (Feb 1, 2007)

nice car mate looks awsome in white


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

very nice car mate!


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

Demon Dave said:


> My non-V BNR34 has yellow writing on the fuse box cover.... The interior trim is black and the stitching is (IIRC) white too! Must be because it's a late model....?


Yes exactly.

Not being rude, just pointing stuff out with the same tone the original post was made with


----------



## hipogtr (Feb 17, 2002)

DCD said:


> [cant fool people on this board "my friend" ]


Doh... I hate it when that happens. :nervous:


----------



## bestR34 (Mar 10, 2007)

thanks guys


----------



## Perra (Jan 6, 2002)

Not bad at all but why is the "engine"-lamp lighted when the engine is running?  Problem with the LHD-conversion?

/P


----------



## NISMO (Jul 5, 2001)

V.Spec II + M.Spec

V.Spec II NüR


----------



## usagtrpilot (Aug 19, 2005)

Nice overall. 

Not feelin' all the gauges on the dash. That's what the MFD is for.


----------



## GODZILLA_GTR (Feb 22, 2006)

Nice R34 also nice color.


----------



## R0B (May 14, 2005)

nice but i wouldnt advertise that its been tuned by a bin shagger


----------



## mana_r32 (Jun 24, 2006)

nice car bro , weather it's a V-spec or V-specII or a V-SpecII Nur , for me , it's still a gtr with an Rb26! 
and by the way , i want to ask u a qustion , if u don't mind , How much have u spent on ur gtr?


----------



## bestR34 (Mar 10, 2007)

thanks guys



mana_r32 said:


> nice car bro , weather it's a V-spec or V-specII or a V-SpecII Nur , for me , it's still a gtr with an Rb26!
> and by the way , i want to ask u a qustion , if u don't mind , How much have u spent on ur gtr?


i have spent about 27580$ Thousand Dollar

cheers


----------

